# North Nashville / Southern KY First Annual Car Stereo Guy GTG - Sunday - Sep 4, 2016



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

OK, I'm going to have a little get together at my house / shop. When I first joined this forum many years ago I went to one of Erin's GTG's and I still have friends from that event to this day. It's time for me to pay that back.

This will be THE most casual event imaginable, I'm as laid back as they come so take a day, show up and meet some other fellows with similar interests and who knows where things will go from there. This is way outside my social comfort zone, so it will be interesting. :laugh: If we have just a handful of guys then I would consider it a success. 

Enough chit-chat, on to important things... like info about the meet

*Where:*

At my house 30 minutes North of Nashville TN - PM for the address - I am not going to post it here.

*When:*

*Sunday: September 4, 2016 09:00 AM - 09:00 PM *
It's the Sunday before Labor Day, this will give people that may travel time to get here and get back. It also gives me a day after, which I will enjoy.


*Food:*
May get us some good bbq, or order pizza's, I can even do a little grilling if people want a burger or two.


*Stuff to bring:*

Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids (you are responsible for kids, we have a ******* pool if they would like to swim, again; it's on you to watch them)
Your car / truck with or without anything you would want to share ( I currently have no car with anything of note installed, will have my sons MECA Street car there, I do have MANY shelves full of stuff for all of my cars... and enough stuff for 8 other cars if you would like to see that)
Some auditioning CD's or another music source
Folding chair
Drinks of choice if you need something besides Kroger water, JK, I'll get some random sodas - other stuff is up to you

Build log of shop we'll be primarily gtg'ing in...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-my-shop-i-built-primarily-car-audio-use.html

Sons car build...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...all-gallery/223481-sons-2015-civic-coupe.html 


I've got all kinds of test equipment and tools if we need to dig into anything, or make something. Looking forward to it. 


*Will have some Sound Deadener Showdown sample packs to give away in a raffle. *

*Current list of attendees*: (add yourself if for sure)
Name (Screenname) - Car - State if you want

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: North Nashville / Southern KY First Annual Car Stereo Guy GTG - Sunday - Sep 4, 2016*

Jose (accordUno) 02 Passat Wagon or 06 Nissan Titan, TN


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2016)

Jeremy (SQ_TSX) 06 Acura TSX - TN


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Josh (schmiddr2), 03 Avalon, TN

I can attest that Jason is laid back, and a good guy. Let me know if you need any help getting setup or I should bring anything.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jose (accordUno) 02 Passat Wagon or 06 Nissan Titan, TN 
4) Jeremy (SQ_TSX) 06 Acura TSX - TN 
5) Josh (schmiddr2), 03 Avalon, TN
6) James (ErinH), 2006 Civic Sedan - AL.


Heh... I didn't want to be left out of the "all J's" crew.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2016)

Holy cow.... that is a lot of J's.....


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I've had a couple of people ask me if it would be ok to bring things to sell with them, the answer is of course a resounding "YES!!!". By all means bring as much stuff with you was you want. I've got a TON of crap, which will obviously be there, so why not load up an area with other peoples stuff as well. Bring one, bring it all, there's room for everything. 

We can even set up an area for a factory radio toss, like they used to have wayyyyy back in the early comp days.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

I signed in after a long vacation from this board...

I have been invited and will be there in my old Saab wagon provided all the fluids stay in their proper places (isn't the case right now). I suppose I could bring some things for sale. 

It would be great to meet some of you. The rest will just have to put up with me. :laugh:


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jose (accordUno) 02 Passat Wagon or 06 Nissan Titan, TN 
4) Jeremy (SQ_TSX) 06 Acura TSX - TN 
5) Josh (schmiddr2), 03 Avalon, TN
6) James (ErinH), 2006 Civic Sedan - AL.
7) Mike (Audiophile25), 02 Protege - TN

I am going to plan on being there in my beater car, since I destroyed my nicer car. I should have some sort of stereo installed by then.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jose (accordUno) 02 Passat Wagon or 06 Nissan Titan, TN 
4) Jeremy (SQ_TSX) 06 Acura TSX - TN 
5) Josh (schmiddr2), 03 Avalon, TN
6) James (ErinH), 2006 Civic Sedan - AL.
7) Mike (Audiophile25), 02 Protege - TN
8) JustAlan  (BigAl205), 2015 Ford Explorer - AL


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jose (accordUno) 02 Passat Wagon or 06 Nissan Titan, TN 
4) Jeremy (SQ_TSX) 06 Acura TSX - TN 
5) Josh (schmiddr2), 03 Avalon, TN
6) James (ErinH), 2006 Civic Sedan - AL.
7) Mike (Audiophile25), 02 Protege - TN
8) JustAlan  (BigAl205), 2015 Ford Explorer - AL[/QUOTE]
9) Kelly (bigbubba), 2004 Monte Carlo - TN


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jose (accordUno) 02 Passat Wagon or 06 Nissan Titan, TN 
4) Jeremy (SQ_TSX) 06 Acura TSX - TN 
5) Josh (schmiddr2), 03 Avalon, TN
6) James (ErinH), 2006 Civic Sedan - AL.
7) Mike (Audiophile25), 02 Protege - TN
8) JustAlan (BigAl205), 2015 Ford Explorer - AL[/QUOTE]
9) Kelly (bigbubba), 2004 Monte Carlo - TN
10)Tim (Tsmith), 2004 Toyota Sequoia - TN


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jose (accordUno) 02 Passat Wagon or 06 Nissan Titan, TN 
4) Jeremy (SQ_TSX) 06 Acura TSX - TN 
5) Josh (schmiddr2), 03 Avalon, TN
6) James (ErinH), 2006 Civic Sedan - AL.
7) Mike (Audiophile25), 02 Protege - TN
8) JustAlan (BigAl205), 2015 Ford Explorer - AL[/QUOTE]
9) Kelly (bigbubba), 2004 Monte Carlo - TN
10)Tim (Tsmith), 2004 Toyota Sequoia - TN
11) Kirk (KP) AL


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Now it's turning into a party!! Had a couple of local back in the day hero's from Bowling Green KY, personal friends / non forum members, say they'd try their best to make it. I've also heard that there are a couple other guys that members know that claim to be coming. Sounding like we might have a good turnout. Some heavy hitters on that list. 

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jose (accordUno) 02 Passat Wagon or 06 Nissan Titan, TN 
4) Jeremy (SQ_TSX) 06 Acura TSX - TN 
5) Josh (schmiddr2), 03 Avalon, TN
6) Erin (ErinH), 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
7) Aaron (envisionelec) - Saab Wagon - OH
8) Mike (Audiophile25), 02 Protege - TN
9) JustAlan (BigAl205), 2015 Ford Explorer - AL
10) Kelly (bigbubba), 2004 Monte Carlo - TN
11) Tim (Tsmith), 2004 Toyota Sequoia - TN
12) Kirk (KP) AL
13) Coy & Doug - KY


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^corrected my name now that the joke has ran it's course.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

ErinH said:


> ^corrected my name now that the joke has ran it's course.



I was like whaaaaa!?!? LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, looks like this could turn into quite a gathering. Awesome.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bigbubba said:


> Wow, looks like this could turn into quite a gathering. Awesome.


Yeah, looks like I really need to get cracking on the shop and house to make sure this place is ready. :laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

dang right!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Need to have a get together to get ready for the get together.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

haha. I could see that.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Count me in 

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jose (accordUno) 02 Passat Wagon or 06 Nissan Titan, TN 
4) Jeremy (SQ_TSX) 06 Acura TSX - TN 
5) Josh (schmiddr2), 03 Avalon, TN
6) Erin (ErinH), 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
7) Aaron (envisionelec) - Saab Wagon - OH
8) Mike (Audiophile25), 02 Protege - TN
9) JustAlan (BigAl205), 2015 Ford Explorer - AL
10) Kelly (bigbubba), 2004 Monte Carlo - TN
11) Tim (Tsmith), 2004 Toyota Sequoia - TN
12) Kirk (KP) AL
13) Coy & Doug - KY
14) Kevin (Kevin K), 2007 Santa Fe - MS


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

Is the Coy and Doug on the list the Hudnall brothers? If so Coy had one of the most impressive installs in a Camaro that I have ever seen. 

I would love to come, being I'm in KY, but I already have stuff planned that weekend with my family and I live about 6 hours away.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

The Coy is certainly Coy Hudnall, sadly the Camaro is long gone, but you are absolutely correct it was one of the best installs you'll ever see. The Doug is not Coy's brother, though they did work at Poston's together, Doug is a local BG legend of the old school times.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm a maybe on this one. Should be able to move my days off around no problem and do it the same way I did when going to Erin's. Leave early, hang out, crash in an inexpensive room, and drive home the next morning.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Got a commitment at The Vinny, got a couple of maybe's as well, will add them when they become more positive.

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jose (accordUno) 02 Passat Wagon or 06 Nissan Titan, TN 
4) Jeremy (SQ_TSX) 06 Acura TSX - TN 
5) Josh (schmiddr2), 03 Avalon, TN
6) Erin (ErinH), 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
7) Aaron (envisionelec) - Saab Wagon - OH
8) Mike (Audiophile25), 02 Protege - TN
9) JustAlan (BigAl205), 2015 Ford Explorer - AL
10) Kelly (bigbubba), 2004 Monte Carlo - TN
11) Tim (Tsmith), 2004 Toyota Sequoia - TN
12) Kirk (KP) AL
13) Coy & Doug - KY
14) Kevin (Kevin K), 2007 Santa Fe - MS
15) John (pionkej), 06 Murano, TN


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Looking good. As I said, if you need help with setup let me know, or if I can bring anything.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jose (accordUno) 02 Passat Wagon or 06 Nissan Titan, TN 
4) Jeremy (SQ_TSX) 06 Acura TSX - TN 
5) Josh (schmiddr2), 03 Avalon, TN
6) Erin (ErinH), 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
7) Aaron (envisionelec) - Saab Wagon - OH
8) Mike (Audiophile25), 02 Protege - TN
9) JustAlan (BigAl205), 2015 Ford Explorer - AL
10) Kelly (bigbubba), 2004 Monte Carlo - TN
11) Tim (Tsmith), 2004 Toyota Sequoia - TN
12) Kirk (KP) AL
13) Coy & Doug - KY
14) Kevin (Kevin K), 2007 Santa Fe - MS
15) John (pionkej), 06 Murano, TN 
16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) '11 Ram quadcab - AR


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

schmiddr2 said:


> Looking good. As I said, if you need help with setup let me know, or if I can bring anything.


I've had two people, that are on the attendee list, stop by the shop since I started talking about having a gtg, one said the place was "ready to go and he wouldn't change a thing", the other looked around for a second or two and said "you've really got a lot to do to get ready". :/ 

I've almost come to realize I'm not going to have everything exactly the way I would want it in time, so it will be what it is.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

all you need is a driveway and neighbors who don't mind a little stereo jamming during reasonable hours. everything else is gravy.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

It's like selling a house, it's surprising the things you live with and never really think about until you realize there are going to be people walking all through your house... or your garages in this case. lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I wouldn't sweat the small stuff. The things that are driving you batty probably won't get a second look.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> It's like selling a house, it's surprising the things you live with and never really think about until you realize there are going to be people walking all through your house... or your garages in this case. lol


Yea, I hear you. My garage is a disaster because I've been in between builds for the past year. I'm hoping to clean it up this weekend. Maybe then I'll be able to find some stuff! :laugh:


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Alright. Proximity makes it easy to assist. I'll just bring a couple chairs, and some sunscreen. I'm sure it will be fine without much work, and I'll be one of those wandering around your garage/shop.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

schmiddr2 said:


> ...and I'll be one of those wandering around your garage/shop.


and I'll be the guy watching out for this guy! :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ErinH said:


> and I'll be the guy watching out for this guy! :laugh:


And I'll be the guy standing in the way:surprised:


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

You guys are some tough cookies.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks to the tremendous generosity of one Mr Scott Buwalda we now have a grand prize for the raffle. Someone that shows up WILL win this Helix P12W subwoofer!

Thanks again to Scott and the guys at Hybrid Audio / Audiotec Fischer for the generosity, those guys are always class acts.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

That was very nice of Scott and company.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

I see you got your package Jason!! 

Someone will enjoy it.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

BlackHHR said:


> I see you got your package Jason!!


I sure tried my hardest to mess it up!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

605 ring a bell ?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

LoL, a lot clearer bell than 615?!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

This is so very tempting. My old daily beater wouldn't be up to snuff of some of the rides mentioned but, I sure would like to hear what guys are putting together. 
Not too far for me...just working free to get there!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Come on down Matt, your daily beater can't be any worse than my junkers. and I'm hosting the thing.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

For real. Don't sweat your system not being where you want it to be. That's the point of these meets. To listen, get feedback, and hang out. Heck, I'll probably drive my wife's car because I currently have no system and don't plan to work on getting it back in until the fall's cooler weather.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

My system may or may not be where I want it either. Got issues that are isolated but still illusive. If I win that Helix I'll make it fit cleanly some way some how.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jose (accordUno) 02 Passat Wagon or 06 Nissan Titan, TN 
4) Jeremy (SQ_TSX) 06 Acura TSX - TN 
5) Josh (schmiddr2), 03 Avalon, TN
6) Erin (ErinH), 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
7) Aaron (envisionelec) - Saab Wagon - OH
8) Mike (Audiophile25), 02 Protege - TN
9) JustAlan (BigAl205), 2015 Ford Explorer - AL
10) Kelly (bigbubba), 2004 Monte Carlo - TN
11) Tim (Tsmith), 2004 Toyota Sequoia - TN
12) Kirk (KP) AL
13) Coy & Doug - KY
14) Kevin (Kevin K), 2007 Santa Fe - MS
15) John (pionkej), 06 Murano, TN 

Aargh scheduling conflicts at work for the lose. Too many people wanting off on the same days. Hopefully I'll see most of you at Erin's meet if he ends up having one in a few months.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Four weekends away. 

Finalizing my CD.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm working on a couple things to bring to listen to.

Old schooler up there burning a CD. Loading hi-res files myself.......



Also glad to lend an ear and tune any comp cars for the upcoming state Finals. Or help anyone.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Tannoy, yeaaaa boiiiii!!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

KP said:


> Old schooler up there burning a CD. Loading hi-res files myself.......


I'm burning cd's to give away, I don't have KP money, I can't give away 15+ hi-res players. 

Damn generous of you to offer to tune comp cars though!!


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

imjustjason said:


> The Coy is certainly Coy Hudnall, sadly the Camaro is long gone, but you are absolutely correct it was one of the best installs you'll ever see. The Doug is not Coy's brother, though they did work at Poston's together, Doug is a local BG legend of the old school times.


Sort of off topic but I found this video of Coy's Camaro on youtube last night:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2016)

This meet is really shaping up to be fantastic !!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Jeremy are you going to come out for this one? Man trying to hear your car..


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2016)

AccordUno said:


> Jeremy are you going to come out for this one? Man trying to hear your car..


Brother, I sure want to... but as busy as I've been... not committing....


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

It's all good, it's not like you live in another state.. I'm sure I will get a chance and I understand busy, haven't had a chance to work on my car other than correcting a little things here and there.. I need to start making wood dust soon again..


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I need a cool logo for my cd, and the whole thing for that matter. 

The NC guys have such an awesome logo.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Should have some chicklets in it.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, it being Nashville, and SQ, I'm sure there is something cool that could be thought of.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> I need a cool logo for my cd, and the whole thing for that matter.
> 
> The NC guys have such an awesome logo.


Here ya go!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I like that, Kelly


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

bigbubba said:


>


I like that Kelly.
When I made that post, I figured you could come up with something.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks.
I know it's a play off the NCSQ logo but that was the first thing that popped in my head.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

we just need an SEC SQ or SESQ logo. That way those of us in 'bama are covered as well.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

That looks cool!
Man I wish I could go. Got my hands full trying to hit the NCSQ deadline ya know. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ErinH said:


> we just need an SEC SQ or SESQ logo. That way those of us in 'bama are covered as well.


"Dirty South SQ"


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> "Dirty South SQ"


hey! you bailed on us so you don't get a vote!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ErinH said:


> hey! you bailed on us so you don't get a vote!


Not because I wanted to! Doody called at work because too many people were taking off the same days being Labor Day. I could have swung my seniority pole and bumped them but that would have been a dick move and I do have to work with these people


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Has chicklets and a spectrum... 



Not blown away by the CSM at the top. :/ 5 internet points for anyone who can tell me what the CSM stands for... 10 for someone that gives me a better idea to put at top.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Charismatic, Sexy Music.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok....I had a totally different understanding on what you meant by "chicklets".


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

bigbubba said:


> Ok....I had a totally different understanding on what you meant by "chicklets".


LMAO!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

CSM

Commercial Series Mixer

Car Stereo Meet

? ? ?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Car Stereo Magazine
Come See Me
Cigarette Smoking Man
Cross-spectral Metric
Center Stage Module
Creative Sales Marketing

You could put:

B-there ≠ B²


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

So I need to fiberglass dash cavities and make an IB wall, where the sub is removable. Ah well, maybe next year.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

schmiddr2 said:


> So I need to fiberglass dash cavities and make an IB wall, where the sub is removable. Ah well, maybe next year.


I may not even have my dash in. And I _definitely _will not have a playing system. I'm hoping my wife is cool with letting me use her car for the day otherwise I'm listening to my Bluetooth speaker for the drive. lol.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

*10 days* until we get to see how miserable of a failure I am at hosting an event, never thrown a party of any sort in my life... :blush: little worried.




schmiddr2 said:


> So I need to fiberglass dash cavities and make an IB wall, where the sub is removable. Ah well, maybe next year.


Eh, plenty of time!



ErinH said:


> I may not even have my dash in. And I _definitely _will not have a playing system. I'm hoping my wife is cool with letting me use her car for the day otherwise I'm listening to my Bluetooth speaker for the drive. lol.


Bring it like it sits, we'll work on it and make an install day out of it, should be a few other guys willing to dive in. Sounds like fun.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to this. I have a few changes I want to make before this and see how it helps or hurts. I definitely want to get input and assistance before state finals and see where I stand before World Finals. 

I can bring some drinks, cups and whatnot. Also, pitch in $ for whatever is decided on for food.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah Erin, no dash is way worse than making a few speaker mounts.

Jason, don't worry, you are not overlooking anything. People show up, entertain themselves, then leave. But I do find it hard to believe that you have never hosted any parties or events.

I want to bring my vacuum former because it's fun, but it's such a hassle to deal with.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

damn and here I am thinking I got a lot of time on my hands.. crap it's just around the corner and so is TN State Finals and that HAT show in ATL.. Craptastic


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am really looking forward to this event! I may have someone else bringing a car from knoxville.


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jose (accordUno) 02 Passat Wagon or 06 Nissan Titan, TN 
4) Jeremy (SQ_TSX) 06 Acura TSX - TN 
5) Josh (schmiddr2), 03 Avalon, TN
6) Erin (ErinH), 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
7) Aaron (envisionelec) - Saab Wagon - OH
8) Mike (Audiophile25), 02 Protege - TN
9) JustAlan (BigAl205), 2015 Ford Explorer - AL
10) Kelly (bigbubba), 2004 Monte Carlo - TN
11) Tim (Tsmith), 2004 Toyota Sequoia - TN
12) Kirk (KP) AL
13) Coy & Doug - KY
14) Kevin (Kevin K), 2007 Santa Fe - MS
15) John (pionkej), 06 Murano, TN 
16) Michael Maddy, 03 Dodge ram 1500, KY

Looks like fun can't wait.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this. I'm bringing glow in the dark paint so I can paint bad things on the side of Jason's new garage.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

ErinH said:


> I'm looking forward to this. I'm bringing glow in the dark paint so I can paint bad things on the side of Jason's new garage.


I'm amazed the people that bought your first house in that neighborhood have yet to ask you what those vulgar black-light drawings I made on the side of that house were. :laugh:


*5 days!!* Bring your power supplies, I've got plenty of outlets. 

I'm going to send out a bulk PM to everyone on the list with an address and a phone number soon.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

I just pulled my 8s last night and found I have water coming into the car on the left side. Great.. so I need to chase that down and refinish that molds for the 8s so I can have grills that are countersunk the same way my mids are in the pillars, so my new MidBass don't get kicked in especially going into the last few shows before finals


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Uh oh!?! More giveaway goodies! Huge thanks to Don at Sound Deadener Showdown for 20 tile CLD packs and sample packs of his products.







Quiet as this thread is, me, Tim, and Kirk may be splitting all this stuff!! lol


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Well if anyone passes on this, I'll be more than happy to take those CLD tiles off your hands.. I could actually use a few, couple, hmm, the whole batch..


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

That friggin rocks!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

That's great!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow. There are some real goodies being handed out. Thanks to the contributors, I'm shocked by the generosity. Looking forward to the fun of seeing people get some cool stuff.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

I really hope you do this again next year, and I'm still here. I wish there were more people who lived close to me that were into this geeky hobby too. You guys have a great time and I hope to be a part of something like this in the near future. Awesome thing to do Jason !!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW.... very nice of these vendors !!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

I'll be there...unless I can't fix my oil leak. And the gas leak. And the water leak. I drive a Saab. Something Always About (to) Break.

No, I don't trust the car I'm driving to make it. I'm secretly hoping it craters so I can get something else.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

PM sent with address and contact info to everyone on this list. IF you're not on this list and want to come, unless you're coming with someone on the list, please sign up on the list. Thanks.



maddawg said:


> 1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
> 2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN
> 3) Jose (accordUno) 02 Passat Wagon or 06 Nissan Titan, TN
> 4) Jeremy (SQ_TSX) 06 Acura TSX - TN
> ...


----------



## kentuckypenn (Aug 25, 2016)

1) Jason (imjustjason) - 06 Cadillac STS, 03 S10 Xtreme, 92 Typhoon - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) LOL - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jose (accordUno) 02 Passat Wagon or 06 Nissan Titan, TN 
4) Jeremy (SQ_TSX) 06 Acura TSX - TN 
5) Josh (schmiddr2), 03 Avalon, TN
6) Erin (ErinH), 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
7) Aaron (envisionelec) - Saab Wagon - OH
8) Mike (Audiophile25), 02 Protege - TN
9) JustAlan (BigAl205), 2015 Ford Explorer - AL
10) Kelly (bigbubba), 2004 Monte Carlo - TN
11) Tim (Tsmith), 2004 Toyota Sequoia - TN
12) Kirk (KP) AL
13) Coy & Doug - KY
14) Kevin (Kevin K), 2007 Santa Fe - MS
15) John (pionkej), 06 Murano, TN 
16) Michael Maddy, 03 Dodge ram 1500, KY
17)Matthew W 2004 Ford Ranger Louisville,KY


----------



## kentuckypenn (Aug 25, 2016)

I hope I didn't frick this up 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Doesn't look like you bothered anything, lol.

Guys that are coming, PM me if you have any special needs or want to plan anything. A couple of people have already contacted me with good ideas, keep em coming.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I can bring product for people to see/touch if anyone has requests.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm good to go. I will work on tuning it a little more on Saturday. but I'm ready for this..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hate to do this, but I'm out.

My brother texted me last night that he is coming to visit for the weekend without his wife/kids specifically so we can go do our own thing. I only see him once or twice a year so I'm gonna have to bail on the meet. 

I'm bummed I won't be making it because I was looking forward to seeing my buds! But I'm happy my bro and I will get some time to hang out. You guys take plenty of pics for me! Maybe play a couple Tears For Fears tracks in my honor. LOL


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Stuff happens. But I was expecting you to spend 2-3 hours tuning my piece of crap system. Maybe next time.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Y'all have fun. Sucks I can't make this. Several people attending that I haven't seen in a while. Just couldn't get off work. If it would have been today I could have probably swung it but it is what it is. Hopefully I can make the next one if it happens, and I have a vacation day saved just in case Erin does one in a couple months.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

The Saab did not get fixed so I'm not sure what to do. 

It's either rent a car or convince the rest of the family to come spend a weekend in Nashville. Sigh.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

envisionelec said:


> The Saab did not get fixed so I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> It's either rent a car or convince the rest of the family to come spend a weekend in Nashville. Sigh.


I sure hope you make it...it would be nice to meet you and a few others in person. Unfortunately, I've been spending all my time building my garage, so audio has been suffering. I'll be there with a really cool OEM setup.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

BigAl205 said:


> I sure hope you make it...it would be nice to meet you and a few others in person. Unfortunately, I've been spending all my time building my garage, so audio has been suffering. I'll be there with a really cool OEM setup.


Thank you. I've somehow misplaced the crank seal I needed to stop the slow but significant oil leak. Replacing it is the easy part and I really love that car (manual turbo), so I'm bummed that I can't find it. 

Since the meet goes pretty late, I might be able to make it for late afternoon.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

I found the seal! I'm gonna try my best to install it tonight. But I also had swaybar links to install and BOTH sides had cross threaded studs. 

This is taking a lot longer. So instead of spending a relaxing evening in a nice hotel, I'm sitting in my driveway cursing at the idiot mechanic. I didn't really want to wait until the last minute, but work demands made it so...

Still on - just tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Hope everything goes together smoothly and you get to make it.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Welp, the links are in and I'm going to put a leak stop in since I don't have time to do it right. I'll leave in the AM and get there at a reasonable time. Thanks for reading.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Good luck man. Take tools, just in case.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Day of show


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm on my way.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

About 11 for me.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I had a lot of fun meeting everyone. Thank you for hosting this gtg for us. There are some great sounding cars in the area

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, thanks. Was a good time. And thank the misses for the hospitality.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you very much for hosting this great GTG. I got the chance to listen to some good sounding cars, and demo my clunker for a few people. Your garage was set up really nice, and your secret stash of old school gear was just plain awesome.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree with everyone else. This was a great GTG and I really enjoyed hanging out with everyone. Thanks for hosting and the hospitality. It was really fun times!


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

Had an awesome time! Thanks for being a great host Jason. It was nice to catch up and listen to some great sounding cars. Love the garage.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Jason, I wanted to thank you and your family for hosting a great GTG. It was great to see everyone again today as well as meeting some new faces. Even though my system settings decided to take a dump when I got there. I was able to get it to point that is was listenable again. Got a lot of tips on what I need to work on before state finals. The bbq for lunch, and as it turned out dinner too, was awesome! And I know she already knows this, but your birthday cake your wife made was frickin' awesome! Your old school man cave is insane. Incredible stuff. If you have one again next year....I'm there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hate I missed it. Glad Jason's first meet was a success, though!


Now... Pictures! (Please?)


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I think Jason and Kirk took some pics. I was too busy drooling over all the old school gear in Jason's attic.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I only took a few, but meant to take more






































Thanks to Jason and family for a great time! I also got some ideas to steal for my garage


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Great GTG with great company, food and tunes. I snagged you a CD Erin. Thank you to Jason and Trish for the hospitality. Congrats to the giveaway winners and thank you to the MFG's that supported. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Winners pic:



Helix sub winner: Aaron Hammet - envisionelec (was glad to see Aaron win the sub given the efforts he made to get here)

SDS 20-piece CLD pack winners: Alan Works - BigAl205, Brent Smith - Bsmith , Josh Kidd - schmiddr2, Justin Beeler

Huge thanks to Scott Buwalda and Don Sambrook of Audiotec Fischer / Hybrid Audio and Sound Deadener Showdown for their generosity.

Group pic:



Random pics:





Thanks to everyone that came, nearly everyone was gracious and respectful of my place and efforts, which is good. Got to meet some new people and hang out with several I already knew, which is never bad. Huge thanks to Tim and Kirk for helping with everything, and anyone who slipped a little cash in the donation jar. Also need to thank my son, John, for all the time he spent helping me get ready for this thing over the past few weeks. 

On a personal note, I want to thank my wife for once again proving that she's the best there is at everything, including putting up with my odd hobby and helping, planning, and running an event that I could have NEVER done without her.

/end serious

Thanks guys, we have a year to decide if we want to try it again.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like a great time! That shop is awesome man! Hopefully I can actually make the next one.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

"Nearly everyone was gracious and respectful"

Call out those assholes that weren't!  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Big thanks to Jason (imjustjason) and his wife for hosting and cooking and thanks to KP for the invite. I got to eat well (I had the cake for breakfast this morning!), listen to some good sounding cars and engage in like-minded discussions. One of the best parts was meeting people I'd known here for many years as well as "people I've heard about". It's great to put names and faces to internet screen names. :blush:

Thanks so much for the Helix 12" sub! I can't wait to build it into something.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The food was great, and that cake was legendary. I really appreciate all the effort, your family put into make this a fun day. You have inspired me to clean up my garage and try to host a GTG in the Knoxville area.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, I forgot to thank Scott B (Hybrid Audio) and Don S (sounddeadenershowdown) for supplying the prizes


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

As for the CAKE - I tell my wife and she's like "Oh yeah, it's on Pinterest"

Nothing is ever new to her. :mean:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/506232814335192218/


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

envisionelec said:


> As for the CAKE - I tell my wife and she's like "Oh yeah, it's on Pinterest"
> 
> Nothing is ever new to her. :mean:
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/506232814335192218/




....and it is awesome.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Huh Cake, you guys had cake? Damn..

Sorry fellas, been offline since sunday, I think the BBQ got me.. LOL.. Just Kidding.. Jason, mad props to you and your family for putting up with us. I had a blast, sorry that I didn't demo everyone's car and thanks to those that sat in my bucket (still a work in progress). To the guys that came out, we need to do it again, and to the slackers that didn't show up, hey maybe next time.. 

That collection of gear, talk about a visit thru history lane.. The VSE and the Concord gear made my day.. I might donate some of my old school alpine gear to it.. 8080, 5960, 1301.. 

Now about that BBQ, what's the place called, where is it located and what are their hours? Good stuff and didn't get sick..


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Moar pics! Courtesy "Big Daddy" KP.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks, KP!

Also, I'll try to get with you soon about picking up that CD. Thanks for grabbing me a copy!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for the photos. I didn't take one solitary picture which is probably a remnant idea from back in the day when taking (or even appearing to take) photos of competitor's installs was a no-no. I don't relearn easily. 

One thing that amused me was NOBODY was twiddling on their smart phones. Ah...adulthood.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh and Jason...

Happy (belated) birthday!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

I have no problem with showing off my car or even people listening to it. All you are going to see in it, is the just a working stage at the moment. Lost of work till to do in my car and I still got to break in a midbass for finals.. more of my car pictures are on Photobucket or IG.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Had a couple people at SQology asking if I was going to do this again this year, I am. Just haven't posted a new thread about it, I will though. 

Same place, same time; Sunday before Labor Day, I think it's Sep 3.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I've got it on my calendar. Looking forward to it.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I will be there sir!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm gonna try like everything to make this. Last time I simply couldn't do it without pulling the seniority card and being a dick, and I refuse to bump someone who put in for vacation before me.


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

I will try and go again sir, had fun last time.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah im down for this again. Had a good time. Can i request the banana cake again?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

